# Any 71 Fans On This Board?



## OVERULD (Feb 19, 2008)

Hey guys, 

New to the board, first post. I'm a regular over on the PY Forum, posting there as OVERULD also. I'm in the Atlanta area and have been a Pontiac nut for most of my adult life. First car was a brand new 71 LeMans, Lucy Blue, White painted top, blue guts, bench, column shift, 350 2BBL. Loved that car at age 16 as a junior in High School. Next Poncho was a 74 Formula 455 in Fire Coral Bronze. Had the D-port motor, TH400, custom beige interior, and man would it fly! Also had a 94 Bonneville SLE, Red/Tan. Then a couple of Transport/Montanna married-man vans. 

Finally got myself a GTO in Sept 2006 - 71 Lemans/GTO/Judge Clone - Lucy Blue, parchment interior. Just sold it. 

My "real" GTO is shown in my Avatar - a numbers matching 71 455 H.O. with M22 4-spd, posi, AC, AM/FM Stereo, 8-Track, all original sheetmetal, survivor. Most of its original Cameo White paint with mint condition Jade Green interior. I am the fifth owner. The car spent most of its life in Texas and California. The formula steering wheel and Judge package were added by previous owners. 

Anyway, just wanted to say hello and let all the 71 fans know I'm on the boards. Look forward to hearing from you.

BJ


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

Welcome to GTOforum from a GA native,


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Welcome to the forums.


----------



## Showgoat67 (Feb 16, 2005)

welcome and nice car i am into the 65-67's but always love to see a nice gto.


----------



## raspantienator (Nov 20, 2007)

Did your 74 Formula 455 have 4 bolt mains along with that D port....a rare motor!

I sold my 74 Trans Am last October with the Turbo Trans-decided not to throw anymore money at it.
I've always been a fan of the LeMans too.

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## ppurfield001 (Jan 21, 2008)

OVERULD said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> New to the board, first post. I'm a regular over on the PY Forum, posting there as OVERULD also. I'm in the Atlanta area and have been a Pontiac nut for most of my adult life. First car was a brand new 71 LeMans, Lucy Blue, White painted top, blue guts, bench, column shift, 350 2BBL. Loved that car at age 16 as a junior in High School. Next Poncho was a 74 Formula 455 in Fire Coral Bronze. Had the D-port motor, TH400, custom beige interior, and man would it fly! Also had a 94 Bonneville SLE, Red/Tan. Then a couple of Transport/Montanna married-man vans.
> 
> ...


I'm a '67 goat fan, but your car looks great. Welcome to the herd.


----------



## Baknaz (Dec 30, 2007)

Just got my 1st GTO. 71 400 4spd car. I am trying to get it back to stock. Having a heck of a time finding a 10 bolt pinion yoke for it? Is this a rare part? I am assuming the existing yoke is stock but 2 of the corners that hold the strap bolts are crumbling. I am hoping to get some help form someone with experience. Maybe a part number or website or sometnig, Thanks, and welcome.


----------



## OVERULD (Feb 19, 2008)

Baknaz said:


> Just got my 1st GTO. 71 400 4spd car. I am trying to get it back to stock. Having a heck of a time finding a 10 bolt pinion yoke for it? Is this a rare part? I am assuming the existing yoke is stock but 2 of the corners that hold the strap bolts are crumbling. I am hoping to get some help form someone with experience. Maybe a part number or website or sometnig, Thanks, and welcome.


You might want to try Randy's Ring and Pinion 

Randy's Ring & Pinion

If you don't have any luck there, try posting on the Performance Years Forum, there are some really knowledgable guys over there. I had to replace a pinion seal on one of my 71's but didn't have any problem finding that part. I haven't had to replace a pinion yoke, so I'm sorry I can't be of more assistance. 

BJ


----------



## OVERULD (Feb 19, 2008)

raspantienator said:


> Did your 74 Formula 455 have 4 bolt mains along with that D port....a rare motor!
> 
> I sold my 74 Trans Am last October with the Turbo Trans-decided not to throw anymore money at it.
> I've always been a fan of the LeMans too.
> ...


My 74 had a D-Port 455 but I don't know what sort of mains it had. I do remember that it would FLY! I was probably 20 years old when I bought it; let a fast-talking used car salesman named Yogi talk me into buying it on credit and then later couldn't make the payments. I was going into the Air Force, and wasn't sure where I'd be stationed, so rather than let the bank repossess it I drove it to the bank, walked in and gave them the keys. I told them my story and they said thanks, we'll sell it through wholesale auction and pay off the loan with the proceeds, and that's the last I ever saw that car. I would love to have it back now! I did somehow manage to keep the original window sticker which I've posted below. If ayone ever runs across this car, let me know!

BJ


----------



## OVERULD (Feb 19, 2008)

Here are some pics of my 71 455 H.O. car.

BJ


----------



## OVERULD (Feb 19, 2008)

And a few more. 

Most of these were taken by the guy I bought the car from. Since i bought it, I've swapped the 14X6 Honeycomb wheels for a restored set of 15X7 Ralley II wheels which I like better. 

BJ


----------



## Valsmere (Sep 11, 2007)

As long as its a GTO I'm a fan, nice looking 71!!


----------



## blondie67 (Jan 28, 2008)

*Hello!*

Hi! Welcome to the forum.. there are some very knowledgeable people on this board that are very helpful. I had two 64 Lemans(es) when I was 17. One had the 326 HO motor and all power everything. Wish I never got rid of it. Now, I just finally purchased my 67 GTO, a car I've always wanted! 

Nice car and again, welcome to the forum
Linda


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

very nice car!! i am a 66-67 GTO man myself, but always appriciate a rare car...A very good friend of mine had a 70 years ago....more refined in the handling and a fast car also....OVERULED ? are you an ESQ? Eric:cheers


----------

